# best way to remove a welded on mount?



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

What is the best way to remove a welded on mount? would like to not destroy my frame.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

birddseedd;1467630 said:


> What is the best way to remove a welded on mount? would like to not destroy my frame.


leave it Thumbs Up


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

RepoMan1968;1467634 said:


> leave it Thumbs Up


 doesnt leaving it on the truck kinda defeat the purpose of taking it off?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Really?? How do YOU think you should remove it without destroying the frame? You should use a circular saw, a torch with the biggest rosebud tip you can find, a chain, and the nearest tree


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

birddseedd;1467635 said:


> doesnt leaving it on the truck kinda defeat the purpose of taking it off?


exhale after the deep puff


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1467636 said:


> Really?? How do YOU think you should remove it without destroying the frame? You should use a circular saw, a torch with the biggest rosebud tip you can find, a chain, and the nearest tree


.........................


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

The first step is to not weld the plow frame on in the first place. Torches and cut off wheel and flap wheel grind it smooth. 

Let's this be a lesson to any other green horns lurking on here thinking they will become plowers too.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Banksy;1467646 said:


> The first step is to not weld the plow frame on in the first place. Torches and cut off wheel and flap wheel grind it smooth.
> 
> Let's this be a lesson to any other green horns lurking on here thinking they will become plowers too.


I wasnt big on the idea when i started. but i made quite a bit with it. drilling a hole at a 90 degree angel without the right tool is darn near impossible. woudl be nice if i had a torch, although im not sure if torching holes is the best way either. next setup shoudl be much better


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Dude, cut that frame to pieces and get rid of it. Leave as little of the plow frame on there as possible and grind the welds carefully until they are very thin and almost gone. Then take a 3lb hammer and knock off what's left of the plow frame. I wouldn't put a plow back on that truck at all. The frame could very well be fatigued and weaker from all the welding and the forces of plowing on spots that weren't meant to. And now you will likely remove some frame material if you don't go all the way through in some spots.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Banksy;1467654 said:


> Dude, cut that frame to pieces and get rid of it. Leave as little of the plow frame on there as possible and grind the welds carefully until they are very thin and almost gone. Then take a 3lb hammer and knock what's left off of the plow frame. I wouldn't put a plow back on that truck at all. The frame could very well be fatigued and weaker from all the welding and the forces of plowing on spots that weren't meant to. And now you will likely remove some frame material if you don't go all the way through in some spots.


might be a good idea to have a pro welder find and fix weakened spots?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

You DO realize NOTHING I posted would work, right?? Well maybe the chain and tree


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1467656 said:


> You DO realize NOTHING I posted would work, right?? Well maybe the chain and tree


I can't wait for the chain and tree video. :yow!:


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1467656 said:


> You DO realize NOTHING I posted would work, right?? Well maybe the chain and tree


i dont have a torch so dont really know what you were talking about anyway.

i ll probably just end up taking a grinder aroudn all of the edges of the metal grinding through the welded spots. then clean up. paint over the exposed metal and figure out how newer moutns are attached.

i can posibly get a torch from a friend and try to do the same with a torch. neve rused one tho. so i may end up doing some repair work to the frame.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Banksy;1467658 said:


> I can't wait for the chain and tree video. :yow!:


It would be the most entertaining thread he's had


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

birddseedd;1467659 said:


> i dont have a torch so dont really know what you were talking about anyway.
> 
> i ll probably just end up taking a grinder aroudn all of the edges of the metal grinding through the welded spots. then clean up. paint over the exposed metal and figure out how newer moutns are attached.
> 
> i can posibly get a torch from a friend and try to do the same with a torch. neve rused one tho. so i may end up doing some repair work to the frame.


Well a rose bud is for hardening or bending steel into or back into (a) shape. 
Why did you weld the mount to your truck? Did you notice that the hitch was bolted to your truck. That's for a reason. But I'll let you figure out why...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Air arc it!


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Reminder: No personal attacks against members of the forum are allowed


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Saws all with metal blade.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Cut everything you can out of the way, Then depending on the room you have either Air Arc or plasma and gouge all the weld metal out.

No matter how you do it you will, have heat effected zones which will cause issues down the road if you bolt a plow on, have to do some frame repair and destroy the existing plow frame.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

appriciate the feedback. ill do some research if i am able to get a newer plow.

when i welded it on i knew it wasnt best pratice, but i did what i had to do to get it working. next setup ill have the resources to have it more properly installed


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

with a proper electrode, can my 220 lincon be used for air carbon arc cutting?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes if you have an arc gouge torch and an air compressor.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

basher;1467747 said:


> Yes if you have an arc gouge torch and an air compressor.


do you recall the number relating to the correcy stick?

what is a more presise tool? air arc or acedaline torch?


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

Imoh you should probably go to your local welding shop and have them plasma cut off what they can without destroying your frame. The nice thing about plasma cutters is they heat a very limited area I would not take your arc welder to it you will heat the surrounding are up way to much and and possibly leave yourself open to much bigger problems. Like everyone has been saying you should never weld or cut a frame this because it will take the strength out of the steel.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

03sd;1467765 said:


> Imoh you should probably go to your local welding shop and have them plasma cut off what they can without destroying your frame. The nice thing about plasma cutters is they heat a very limited area I would not take your arc welder to it you will heat the surrounding are up way to much and and possibly leave yourself open to much bigger problems. Like everyone has been saying you should never weld or cut a frame this because it will take the strength out of the steel.


ill look into it. course i have to sell my other equipment and see if i can get enough cash for a better plow first.

now, i could just take time, cutting wheels and a grinding wheel. would this be the best approach? it would work, just would take alot of work.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

specificialy mean grinding through the mount avoiding cutting into the frame, is what i mean


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Just cut the zip ties with a side cutters.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Trade the truck in with it attatched and buy a newer or older used truck with a plow.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

got-h2o;1467798 said:


> Just cut the zip ties with a side cutters.


caint, dont have side cuters.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Utility knife? LMAO


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

got-h2o;1467805 said:


> Utility knife? LMAO


its weird, sometimes i can get a blade so sharp you get cut just touching it. sometimes your lucky to cut butter. shrugs. no idea why.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

You'll have to be REALLY good with a torch or plasma to not wreck something, your best bet will be a cutoff wheel and a grinder. Just watch how deep you are cutting not to go into the frame of the truck


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Just go make a few passes on a lot with the plow down. It's bound to fall off again


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1467822 said:


> You'll have to be REALLY good with a torch or plasma to not wreck something, your best bet will be a cutoff wheel and a grinder. Just watch how deep you are cutting not to go into the frame of the truck


this is the route i think im going to go. never experiencing a torch i think i woudl want to avoid my trucks frame.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

got-h2o;1467825 said:


> Just go make a few passes on a lot with the plow down. It's bound to fall off again


:laughing:  :crying: (technically it was just the brackets the pin went through that broke. the rest of the mount has always been strong.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

birddseedd;1467742 said:


> with a proper electrode, can my 220 lincon be used for air carbon arc cutting?


No, you need a second machine


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

BossPlow2010;1467873 said:


> No, you need a second machine


???????????????????????


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

basher;1467922 said:


> ???????????????????????


You need two machines connected to an air arc. Because of the amperage needed. You may be able to get away with a big industrial stick machine. Does that answer your vague question?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i think he is talkung about the air compresser


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i think that was for a movie


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

take a pic of your mount and ill get it off without touching a weld


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

BossPlow2010;1467924 said:


> You need two machines connected to an air arc. Because of the amperage needed. You may be able to get away with a big industrial stick machine. Does that answer your vague question?


High amperage is not required if he runs 1/8 electrodes which since he is just removing weld beads and wants good control is a good choice. they will run as low as 125 amps. If he doesn't have a air compressor there are even some gouge rods that do not require air.

http://www.sweethaven.com/sweethaven/BldgConst/Welding/lessonmain.asp?

No air gougeing

http://www.zena.net/htdocs/welders/Rods/Cut.shtmllesNum=7&modNum=11


----------



## blee1ash (Mar 22, 2006)

Shaped charge explosives would work very well!


----------



## Slushpuppy (Jan 20, 2007)

Dude please just stop being cheap and buy the right truck mount for your truck.....your not going to be happy till it rips off and hurts someone or rips off while pushing and goes into your motor and your SOL. Buy the frame mount then put your plow onto that! Even if you have to cut your plow up to make it fit. If you cant take it to a welder than will. Atleast then the truck will have the proper setup. Then when you decide to buy the right plow when yours fails you wont have to cut another mount off. you will just need another plowside. There are deals out there on uni mounts. Even ultra's can be had at a screaming good deal. Sometimes money spent now is money saved in the future.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

JRS Landscaping;1468272 said:


> Dude please just stop being cheap and buy the right truck mount for your truck.....your not going to be happy till it rips off and hurts someone or rips off while pushing and goes into your motor and your SOL. Buy the frame mount then put your plow onto that! Even if you have to cut your plow up to make it fit. If you cant take it to a welder than will. Atleast then the truck will have the proper setup. Then when you decide to buy the right plow when yours fails you wont have to cut another mount off. you will just need another plowside. There are deals out there on uni mounts. Even ultra's can be had at a screaming good deal. Sometimes money spent now is money saved in the future.


dont you think i would love to simply walk up and say "that one".

...

if you are willing to front me the cash ill buy one tomorrow.

and can you please stop with the my plow is going to murder someone. its not going to happen. i have fixed every component of the plow. it works great now. i may have put more work into it than what its worth. but iv done it.

if i can sell it and get a better one. good. if not. well iv already blown away my goal for this year and have 2 more months left to make money. next year i will be able to get a better one.


----------



## bob00 (Sep 8, 2009)

use your welder at the max and pass over your weld it wil make a mess of fire and spark and eat rod like nothing but it wil undo the weld that is one cheep solution


----------



## meborder (Oct 26, 2011)

did you ever get your plow off??

the plow i have (similar or same as yours) was welded onto another truck when i bought it.

i just took a grinder to the welds. ground them down to almost nothing trying to stay away from the mount and frame. once they were thin i took a cold chisle and a 2lb hammer to break what was left of the weld.

then ground the frame smooth and sold the truck


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

hard to remember. but i think i just ground on it till it came off.


----------



## plowcrack (Dec 18, 2009)

birddseedd;1484840 said:


> hard to remember. but i think i just ground on it till it came off.


So what's your setup now?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

well. modified meyer undercarriage. western 8' western blade. the a frame someone thought was from a very old western blade. the lift from i bought from an old western blade. the kind from when they pump was inside the engine compartment.

cable pump. brand new pump, motor and controls. will be getting a brand new housing this fall.


iv put a crap ton of work into it. but it should work quite well this year. i need to detach the angle rams and reattach them with perfect spacing ts this year. they are off a bit so it angels a bit jerky.


needless to say, i get made fun of alot on this forum. but i haven't lost my house yet. well see if i make it to winter


----------



## meborder (Oct 26, 2011)

A little off topic here ....

I find it interesting the way some people tend to treat others.

What i find particularly interesting is that your set up and mine are not that different. I'd bet that yours is probably nicer, to be honest. the only difference being that i'm not trying to make money with mine. i got mine because i got tired of trying to run make my 50-something-year-old tractor and loader work when it is -10 outside.

My plow frame is not square. the mounts didn't clear my sway bar. the patch job my neighbor did on it before i bought it was pathetic at best.

So i did what you did .... i got out my welder, grabbed some scrap steel, bought what i needed to make it work ... and i did just that ... i made it work. and it works. You could look at what i have and what i did to piece it back together and you might call me a Hack and a Pi$$ poor fabricator, and even a $hitty welder .... but nothing broke last year, no welds are cracked, and nothing fell off or came loose.

The truck i put it on i bought for 300 bucks. then i put another 700 into it to get it ready for the plow. the body is almost gone, the frame is rusted beyond belief. but the engine-trans-4wd is all perfect, it it will start un-assisted in -20*F after not being touched for 2 months (was before i put the plow on, it never gets not used for 2 months anymore)....

sometimes you do what you have to and that's all you can do.

Bottom line .... i've got about $2000 in to a fully functional Plow truck (including the plow), that doubles as my pasture rig for spraying and fertalizing. It gets about 2mpg, but will run all day long no matter how hot or cold without giving a single lick of problems. and last year ... not ONCE did i get frostbite trying to move snow from our driveway.

i wouldn't worry too much about what a guy who has a $10,000 plow hanging off a $35,000 truck ... that's just not the world I live in.



birddseedd;1485094 said:


> well. modified meyer undercarriage. western 8' western blade. the a frame someone thought was from a very old western blade. the lift from i bought from an old western blade. the kind from when they pump was inside the engine compartment.
> 
> cable pump. brand new pump, motor and controls. will be getting a brand new housing this fall.
> 
> ...


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

meborder;1485144 said:


> A little off topic here ....
> 
> I find it interesting the way some people tend to treat others.
> 
> ...


mine did fall off.

since then iv learned how to weld vertically.

tho i do plan on beefing up those pieces (where the pin goes threw) at some point still.


----------

